# Spain - Part 5



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

On our 20th day of our trip, our Dutch neighbours saw us safely off the pitch, bade us farewell and wished us a safe journey. It was another dismal day as we left Bonterra Park heading north on the N340.

It is worth noting that while we paid a discounted nightly rate via the C&CC for our Bonterra Park stay, the ASCI card rate was still 2 euros a night cheaper. I gather this relationship is not always the case with every site, but I couldn't help wonder why membership of the CC, the biggest club in Europe, offered so little in the way of discounts?

We didn't go far up the N340 before turning off and stopping just off the sea front of Orpesa. Motorhome and Caravan parking is not allowed on the sea front road itself. It was so gloomy here even the street lights were on at 11a.m. and the place was deserted and hardly anywhere was open along the front. After a short walk without finding an open cafe we made our own coffee and then drove along the sea front to the up market "Vacation City" of Marina d'Or. Not my cup of tea and I couldn't help but think. Were the many high rise flats in this modern location heaven or hell? Someone must buy them and know?

As we headed for Peniscola the weather worsened. Thick mist enveloped the hills and the light drizzle became heavier as we climbed over these. The new junction to Peniscola was not recognised by TomTom and in the confusion we missed the turn off and had to take the next one. We met further road construction and further confusion occurred at yet more road works in Peniscola. These probably did us a favour because we popped out of them onto a beach front road at the end of which we could see motorhomes parked. By luck we had ended up where I wanted to be, just outside the fortress walls of the old town which had been used in the filming of El Cid. 

The rain was easing as we parked up next to the harbour and we decided to have lunch to give time for the weather to clear. It had stopped by the time we were ready to explore and we spent a couple of hours following the narrow road up round the fortress town to visit a small museum and admire the splendid views from the ramparts. Our descent via a different route included a bit of shopping. We found this a very worthwhile and enjoyable stop.

We drove out along the picturesque long seafront of Peniscola and on to Vinaros where we night stopped for 19.26 euros at Camping Vinaros.

Walking back from a shower that evening, I could see the stars shinning, perhaps, just perhaps, the weather would be better tomorrow.

We awoke to a slightly better day and after shopping at the Vinaros Carrefour, which is along side Macdonald's on the N340, we set off for our next destination of Camping Playa Montroig near Cambrils. It was only a short drive of 53 miles and we arrived just after mid day. Montroig is not cheap. 28 euros a night for a serviced pitch in low season rising to nearly 80 euros a night in peak season and even more for a beach front pitch. However, it is a well run, beautiful self contained site and we planned a three night relaxing stay here on a grassy pitch amongst the palms only a stones throw from its excellent private beach. In one of the few sunny periods of the day, we sat out for lunch and ate a half a kilo of Langostinos (King prawns) with local brown bread and butter and watched the waves wash over the sandy beach. Bliss! It was a lazy afternoon as I roasted a chicken and some potatoes in the "Cob" BBQ for our evening meal with which we drank a nice white as the sun set on a breathless evening and the twinkling lights of distant Salou on one side and 'Miami Beach' on the other took its place.

How things change! The waves were still rolling gently onto the beach the next day but it didn't stop raining all day. Even more depressing was there was still no sign of a change to better weather. We have now been out 3 weeks and I doubt if we have had 5 really sunny days. I have had my shorts on only twice and more often than not it has been jumpers to the fore and wind out awning has been more in use to protect from rain rather than sun. We are both a bit down at the thought of more of the same.

Still, James's superglue seems to be working and the windscreen crack is no worse.

The pitter patter of rain drops on the van roof and the gentle noise of the waves is rather therapeutic! I must find some appropiate music to accompany them because I am afraid TV here is a bit hit and miss with my 60cm dish and my blog is up to date.


----------



## zulurita (May 9, 2005)

It is a real shame that you are experiencing such bad weather, must be a bit unusual for Spain at this time of year?

Meanwhile back in devon our heatwave continues


----------



## C7KEN (May 27, 2005)

Yes the weather over here is not good and has been poor for a few weeks, now we have had enough of it and need a change, the reservoirs will all be full now so we will need no more rain for months, this is the worst spell of rainy weather we have had since coming here but I expect it will change within the next two weeks and be sunny for the next ten months, when I was in the UK in Feb it was lousy and France looked flooded but we dont expect it here for such a length of time


----------

